# Bosch 1617EVS or Bosch MRF23EVS



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I can geteither of these 2 routers brand new at a decent price from a friend. Any pros or cons or either? I have been a Milwaukee guy but ran across these.Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have both and like both..
take both..
you won't regret it..


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The mrf23 has: a built-in light and an electrical connection between the base and the motor so the off/on switch is located on handles rather then on the motor itself. It would make the mrf23 motor less useful if considering a router lift since there would be no off/on switch. These features make it nicer for hand-held operations.

The 1617 motor can be used in a lift, or can even be mounted to a table and height can be adjusted from above the table through the base. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Terry Q summed that up nicely. If you can get both, do and put te 1617 in the table using the fixed base. You have to order a small key to raise and lower it, at least for the fine adjustments. Save other for freehand use. If you can only get one, I'd go for the 1617. Price on all power tools is about 40-50 percent of a new one, assuming that model is still available. Check the 1617, which is often on sale for $200 to $220 brand new in the EVSPK kit that has both the fixed and plunge base, including two collets. If it's the router motor with just the fixed base, and used, should go for much less than that.

The MRF23 is a nice router, but I don't like it as much as the 1617. But it is nice to have a separate machine so you don't have to take the motor out of the table to use it with the plunge base. 

I am finding mysef using the Bosch Colt (1hp) for many of my freehand jobs, including cutting shallow hinge mortises and doing simple roundovers. It can be had new for around $90 on sale now at Amazon. It's $186 for the kit with the plunge base. Makita also makes a nice 1.25 hp (trim) router with a plunge base for $140 on Amazon (model Makita RT0701CX7 1-1/4 HP Compact Router Kit). The smaller routers are also good for making signs, although you will want a double handle oversize base so you can control them as you carve lettering.

I've attached some pictures of the 1617 and Colt in the EVSPK kits. The third picture is the Makita compact router kit that comes with a plunge base and an edge guide. Fourth picture is of the colt wide base for sign making. The low handles makes it easier to control.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow I am glad I posted here...It will be the 1617...95% of this router I buy will be on the table..I have a Dewalt palm router that I can use for other free hand or small stuff if I need to...which is rarely..Thanks Guys!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad we could help. Hopefully Stick will post his router PDFs link with a ton of great information. meanwhile here's a pdf on the 18 areas of woodworking lessons that helped accelerate my learning curve. Not sure how far you are along, but it may give you some useful information and save you a couple of expensive lessons. Note that it covers about 12 years, not many folks can do this all at once.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Flutemaker said:


> Wow I am glad I posted here...It will be the 1617...95% of this router I buy will be on the table..I have a Dewalt palm router that I can use for other free hand or small stuff if I need to...which is rarely..Thanks Guys!!!!!!!


Hi. If you get the Bosch 1617EVS I have a new RA1165 to suit. It allows the router to be fitted to a table and have height adjustment above the table.
https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/router-attachments-medium-large-routers-ra1165-27301-p/
I got it cheap and was thinking of adapting it but it was not suitable for my purpose. If the postage to USA from Australia is not too prohibitive I would be willing to send it to you for the cost of postage.
I would rather see it used than thrown out. It is useless to me.


Cheers, Tom


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Tom that is the one I am going to get.I am waiting on an email about it.My zip is 28352. Just let me know how much.After I get a definite answer on the router we can go from there. Thanks!


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Cheers Mike. I'll get a cost to ship from Australia to you and then we'll see if it is worth it or whether you can pick up one cheaper in the USA.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Mike. I checked with Australia Post (cheapest) and they quoted me $37.00 (ABOUT US$25) to send it to the USA. So if you get the Bosch 1617EVS PM me with your details and I will get it off to you. We'll sort out the postage payment once we are sure it gets to you mate.
Cheers, Tom


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Tom, I sent you a private message ! Thanks!


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Got it Mike. Item on the way. PM'ed you.
Cheers, Tom


----------

